# Toelating - vergunning -toesteming - machtiging



## The.tunisian.muscle

hello allemaal,

Ik gebruik vaak de woord "autorisation" bijvoorbeeld : demander l'autorisation d'assister à la réunion


maar ik gebruik altijd de woord "toelating" bijvoorbeeld : Mag ik de toelating aan de vergadering bijwonen


Kan iemand me zeggen als het correct is en in ontkennend geval wat is het verschil tussen  "TOELATING - VERGUNNING -TOESTEMING - MACHTIGING"

Dank u bij voorbaat

T.M


----------



## Suehil

Het verschil is (ongeveer): toelating = droit d'entrée, vergunning = permis, toestemming = autorisation/permission,  machtiging = mandat.


----------



## YellowOnline

Suehil said:


> Het verschil is (ongeveer): toelating = droit d'entrée, vergunning = permis, toestemming = autorisation/permission,  machtiging = mandat.



Eigenlijk is 'permettre' 'toelaten' en slechts in tweede betekenis 'droit d'entrée'. 'Toestemmen' is eerder 'agréer'.
_"Hij heeft toelating gekregen om vroeger naar huis te gaan."_
_"Roken is niet toegelaten."_
_"Zijn gezondheid laat niet toe dat hij boodschappen gaat doen."_


----------



## Suehil

Niet in Nederland


----------



## YellowOnline

Suehil said:


> Niet in Nederland



Dan moet iemand de Van Dale updaten, want die geeft gewoonlijk een verschil tussen België en Nederland aan:
_toestaan_ *1* goedkeuren *2* verlenen
_toelaten_ *1* toestaan *2* binnenlaten *3* toegang verlenen
_toestemmen_ *1* zich akkoord verklaren


----------



## Suehil

Ik ga niet beweren dat het fout is, alleen dat ik het nooit gehoord heb.


----------



## The.tunisian.muscle

dus, is het geen verschil tussen deze woorden ?

Kan je die gebruiken zonder onderscheid ?

ik heb toelating/goedkeuring/toestemming gekregen om de vergadering bij te wonen


----------



## Peterdg

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> dus, is het geen verschil tussen deze woorden ?
> 
> Kan je die gebruiken zonder onderscheid ?
> 
> ik heb toelating/goedkeuring/toestemming gekregen om de vergadering bij te wonen


Ja, allemaal goed!


----------



## Chimel

The.tunisian.muscle said:


> dus, *is er *geen verschil tussen deze woorden ?


In principe: "il y a" = er is; "c'est" = het is.

Als je mij "toelaat" om dit te verbeteren, uiteraard...


----------



## AllegroModerato

Wat Nederland betreft: "toelating" wordt niet gebruikt in de zin van "toestemming". Als het om een vergadering gaat, dan vraagt men _toestemming _om deze bij te mogen wonen. Vergunning en machtiging zijn in deze context niet mogelijk.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik ben het eens met AllegroModerato en Suehil. _Toelating_ heeft in Nederland vrijwel nooit de betekenis van autorisatie, toestemming, permissie of goedkeuring. Hoogstens kom je deze betekenis in zeer ambtelijk taalgebruik tegen. In Vlaanderen schijnt _toelating_ minder gemarginaliseerd te zijn. Het WNT bevestigt het verschil in gebruik tussen ‘Zuid-Nederland’ en ‘Noord-Nederland’.

Het lijkt me overigens lastig om in het approbatieve domein blind het juiste woord te vinden. Het Frans en het Nederlands vinden er elkaar maar moeilijk. Hieronder is een overzicht van vertaalmogelijkheden van het Nederlands naar het Frans. Niet compleet en zeker betwistbaar!


akkoord: autorisation (plus andere betekenissen)
autorisatie: autorisation
bewilliging: agrément, autorisation, concession, consentement
bijval: assentiment, applaudissement, approbation
fiat: accord, autorisation, consentement
fiattering: accord, autorisation, consentement, approbation
goedkeuring: accord, agrément, approbation, assentiment, entérinement
instemming: accord, acquiescement, consentement
inwilliging: acceptation, acquiescement, consentement
machtiging: autorisation, mandat, procuration
permissie: autorisation, permission
toelating: admission
toestemming: approbation, consentement, permission
acceptatie: acceptation, accord
vergunning: approbation, autorisation, permission, (plus andere betekenissen)
verlof: autorisation, permission (plus andere betekenissen)


beperkt(er) gebruik:
admissie: permis, autorisation, admission
concessie: concession, permis
licentie: licence, permis
procuratie: procuration, mandat


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht nog aan deze onderscheiden:
- soms minder formeel:* toestemming,*_ *toelating*_
- formeel: _*vergunning *_(_bouw-, vis- _[ook -verlof], ...) _*machtiging *_(idem, in B vermoedelijk veel breder gebruikt dan in NL)

Het had interessant kunnen zijn om de verba erbij te halen: 
- vaak minder formeel: *toestaan (dat), toelaten (dat) *[taaladvies.net geeft nog een onderscheid aan tussen B en NL],  *toestemming geven, toelating geven   *
- formeel: id., maar ook *machtigen *maar alleen heel formeel... 

@ TTM: een verwijzing naar de contexten is voor ons vaak handig...


----------



## eno2

Peterdg said:


> Ja, allemaal goed!


't Is maar wat je goed noemt. Goedkeuring wordt meestal gegeven, niet gekregen. Dat is vrij duidelijk.


----------



## eno2

eno2 said:


> 't Is maar wat je goed noemt. Goedkeuring wordt meestal gegeven, niet gekregen. Dat is vrij duidelijk.



(om) Goedkeuring vragen is courant. 'De goedkeuring wegdragen van' ook.  'Zijn goedkeuring hechten aan' ook. 'De goedkeuring krijgen van' ook, bij nader inzien. 'De goedkeuring geven'  is niet gebruikelijk, wel 'goedkeuren'. Maar goedkeuring was niet een woord waar de openingspost uitleg over vroeg.


----------



## ThomasK

... en ik vind de betekenis ook helemaal niet dezelfde: 'goedkeuren' heeft met een waardering te maken, die eventueel tot toestemming kan leiden, 'toelating' focust alleen de toestemming zelf. Er kan dus een verband zijn, maar het is niet inherent.


----------



## Sjonger

Iets (niet iemand) toelaten doe je in Nederland vaak tegen je zin. Je zegt bijvoorbeeld als iemand recht van overpad heeft door jouw tuin: 

'Ik vind het heel vervelend, maar hij staat in zijn recht dus ik moet het wel toelaten'

'Toestaan' zou in deze context niet juist zijn, want het is niet aan de spreker om het wel of niet toe te staan.


----------



## bibibiben

Sjonger said:


> Iets (niet iemand) toelaten doe je in Nederland vaak tegen je zin.



Dat is nogal extreem geformuleerd. Je kunt immers ook iets toelaten omdat je geen reden ziet om ertegen te zijn. Ik kan me daarom beter vinden in de betekenis die de Nederlandse Taalunie geeft op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/798/:

"_Toelaten is standaardtaal in België in de betekenis 'toestaan'. In Nederland wordt er een (zij het soms subtiel) verschil in betekenis gemaakt tussen de werkwoorden toelaten en toestaan: toelaten wordt gebruikt om aan te geven dat men zich ergens niet tegen verzet, of dat de omstandigheden iets niet verhinderen; toestaan daarentegen betekent 'actief de toestemming geven of in staat stellen'."_


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht nog aan : "This allows us to/ Ceci nous permet de ..." In Vlaanderen zullen we vaak vertalen als: "Dit laat ons toe ...", maar ik geloof dat je in het Nederlands 'hoort te' schrijven: "Dit maakt het mogelijk ..." Of vinden jullie het aanvaardbaar (toelaatbaar ???), Bibibiben?


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Ik dacht nog aan : "This allows us to/ Ceci nous permet de ..." In Vlaanderen zullen we vaak vertalen als: "Dit laat ons toe ...", maar ik geloof dat je in het Nederlands 'hoort te' schrijven: "Dit maakt het mogelijk ..." Of vinden jullie het aanvaardbaar (toelaatbaar ???), Bibibiben?



"Dit maakt het mogelijk om ... te" of "dit stelt ons in staat om ... te" is een mogelijkheid, maar nog liever wordt in Nederland een compleet andere constructie gebruikt:

*Cela nous a permis* de faire face aux problèmes rencontrés par l’industrie automobile  → *Hierdoor konden wij* de problemen in de automobielindustrie het hoofd bieden.

Wat in het Frans een _objet indirect_ is ('nous'), wordt gepromoveerd tot onderwerp in het Nederlands ('wij'), terwijl dat wat het onderwerp in het Frans is ('cela'), met een bijwoordelijke bepaling van causaliteit wordt weergegeven in het Nederlands ('hierdoor'). Ik neem aan dat deze constructie ook in België bekend is, maar daar misschien wat minder gebruikt wordt, aangezien men daar ook de in Nederland onbekende constructie "dat laat ons toe om ... te" voorhanden heeft?


----------



## ThomasK

Dus inderdaad niet met 'toelaten', dat is alvast duidelijk. En ik begrijp het alternatief. Persoonlijk vind ik het wel handig een onpersoonlijke constructie achter de hand te houden. Ik vind het ook beter om een onderwerp te identiferen als mogelijk, of nee, nuttig, maar soms vind ik het toch verkieslijker om het onpersoonlijk te houden.


----------



## eno2

bibibiben said:


> Dat is nogal extreem geformuleerd. Je kunt immers ook iets toelaten omdat je geen reden ziet om ertegen te zijn. Ik kan me daarom beter vinden in de betekenis die de Nederlandse Taalunie geeft op http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/798/:
> 
> "_Toelaten is standaardtaal in België in de betekenis 'toestaan'. In Nederland wordt er een (zij het soms subtiel) verschil in betekenis gemaakt tussen de werkwoorden toelaten en toestaan: toelaten wordt gebruikt om aan te geven dat men zich ergens niet tegen verzet, of dat de omstandigheden iets niet verhinderen; toestaan daarentegen betekent 'actief de toestemming geven of in staat stellen'."_



Wat niet verboden is, is toegelaten. Maar daarom nog niet toegestaan. Want dat zou je eerst moeten vragen...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Dus inderdaad niet met 'toelaten', dat is alvast duidelijk. En ik begrijp het alternatief. Persoonlijk vind ik het wel handig een onpersoonlijke constructie achter de hand te houden. Ik vind het ook beter om een onderwerp te identiferen als mogelijk, of nee, nuttig, maar soms vind ik het toch verkieslijker om het onpersoonlijk te houden.



Omdat in je Franse zin nous' voorkwam, heb ik dat in het Nederlands gehandhaafd. Onpersoonlijke constructies zijn er ook:

Cela a permis de faire face aux problèmes rencontrés par l'industrie automobile. → Hierdoor was het mogelijk om de problemen in de automobielindustrie het hoofd te bieden.

Of anders: Dit maakte het mogelijk om de problemen in de automobielindustrie het hoofd te bieden.

Of een lijdende vorm: Hierdoor kon de problemen in de automobielindustrie het hoofd worden geboden.


----------

